# Ps-poly twill- sew or embroidery machine



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

Can I use a embroidery machine or do I need a sewing machine to keep the poly twill on the shirt? I asked a guy who has a embroidery machine and he said it couldn't be done, but I don't think he has alot of expirence either. If you can use a emb. machine can you give me some steps to do it , so I could explain it to him.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this for a design or letters made of poly twill? If so, an embroiderer would need the digital file associated with the design. Without that, a sewing machine is your other option.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I can be done with either a sewing machine or an embroidery machine. It would be easier with an embroidery machine and a computer generated file to stitch the placement, tackdown and/or satin edge stitches. There is a program called Twill Stitch Pro that will generate the files along with other programs that have similar capabilities.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

PS poly twill has to be sewn down around the edges. I have a cutter and cut my own patches, sometimes I use twill stitch pro, sometimes I don't. If you don't have twill stitch pro, your embroiderer/digitizer would have to scan in your patch, take it into his digitizing software and create a stitch around the edges. It isn't hard to do and doesn't take long, but he has to be a digitizer. Other than that, a sewing machine will work just fine.


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Laser cut Tackle Twill does not require the edge sew down. Functionally the heat generated during the laser cut keeps the edge from fraying -- when cut with a knife blade is the only reason to add cost to the end product.


----------

